# Weird locust blood.



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

OK, from feeding your reptiles , generally lizards, you should recognize the colour of locust blood, its a dark brown right? Like soy sauce, well this morning there was one but its blood was bright green! Does this mean anything good or bad or is it just a freak of nature.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont think its blood, when you pick them up they secreet a green mucus on you that comes from their mouth that has a very bitter taste to it.

(accidently bit my nail after cleaning them out b4 i washed my hands - that will teach me:whip

I would assume its a defense mechanism. The lighter shade cud suggest it is stomach acid or similar and the different shade of green is maybe just the colour of the food it has just eaten.

I could be wrong tho :whistling2:


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> I dont think its blood, when you pick them up they secreet a green mucus on you that comes from their mouth that has a very bitter taste to it.
> 
> (accidently bit my nail after cleaning them out b4 i washed my hands - that will teach me:whip :whistling2:


couldnt pass this one without saying omg yuk!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

the liquid is a sort of vomit, it is a defence mechanism, flys do it, crix do it, its just a little thing to scare the predator off, however my beardie is not scared of it, silly locust, thats why you got ate!


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is making me feel quite sick now! :lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

alberts mamma said:


> couldnt pass this one without saying omg yuk!


 
Yeah, it was pretty horrible - tasted really bitter and it has a sticky texture to it


----------

